# Kosher-Parve



## yfr (Dec 26, 2001)

:chef: 

I just got a job at a Kosher-Parve bakery.
Can I use non-dairy topping instead of milk in my recipes for cakes, cookies, mousses etc.
Can I use margarine instead of butter in the recipes without getting a different results.
Any comments would be greatly appreciated.
TIA 
YFR


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Most of the time, those subs are fine. It really depends on the recipe. For cookies, margarine produces very similar results most of the time. Mousses come out virtually the same consistency with topping, but try to mask that taste with intense flavorings, when possible.

If you have any specific questions, please don't hesitate to ask. I worked in kosher for several years.


----------



## yfr (Dec 26, 2001)

Thanks momoreg,
I am starting next week and as I go I will probably seek your advise on specific items and other questions.
The challange is not the "Kosher" part but the "Parve" part.
No cheese, no milk chocolate etc. 
Thanks again
yfr


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I know.. Desserts, especially, can be a challenge w/out dairy. Let me know if you have any questions or concerns.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

How does one become cerified to provide kosher bakery items? can you designate a corner of the shop for holiday baking? Is kosher "style" an option? (providing dairy free and made with kosher ingredients) 
Just curious. I would like to provide as many options to my clients as possible. :chef:


----------



## yfr (Dec 26, 2001)

m brown

you can get all your questions answered at www.trianglek.org

yfr


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Triangle K is one of many organizations that supervise kosher food prep. To provide truly kosher food, you need a constantly supervised kitchen. In my experience, it's not possible to run kosher and non kosher on the same premises. (But since the supermarket deli does it, then there must be a lenient org. that allows it).

Kosher style is in demand a lot these days, with so few places offering kosher. Also, to keep a place kosher obviously costs money, which a lot of customers aren't willing to absorb. I think that kosher style is great to offer for larger events, like weddings and Bar Mitzvahs. For a family that wants kosher, it's because they keep a kosher home, and kosher style won't cut it. What I'm saying is that for retail, kosher style doesn't make sense, but for wholesale, it does. And all that kosher style means, is no dairy with a meat meal. My humble opinion.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I worked for several orthodox families for 4 years. They kept kosher at home, 3 sets of pots and pans etc...for desserts they were strict about where they came from...for breads it was another matter, they ordered and ate breads from all over the country and not always baked in kosher bakeries.
There are some decent parve chocolates out.....


----------

